# my search button doesn't work



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

it really hangs and then shows error page

i'm trying to find a topic someone post not long ago with a link to golf's on the rolling road.

can someone help please?

thanks


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Can't find anything under golf + rolling road... Any idea what the topic was about mate?


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

thanks

i find with ********, the search function is either really slow and when it chugs away, it tends to fail with broken page

it's a link of golf rolling road day.
i think i saw it in mk1 thread, but would be suprised if it wasn't moved to other marque or something

thanks for looking though


----------

